# Crysis Nanosiut Tasse



## cosmicspy3 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Comunity,

ich hab letztens in einem Video der PCGH eine Crysis 2 Tasse mit "Tarnfunktion" gesehen, wisst ihr, wo es die zu kaufen gibt, bzw ob es noch andere Motive vorhanden sind.

lg

cosmic


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Mai 2011)

Die gab es in der Crysis 2 Nano Edition.
Da gab es auch einen Rucksack, eine Figur etc. zur Tasse mit bei.


----------



## cosmicspy3 (9. Mai 2011)

Sonst gibts die wohl nicht zu kaufen, bin von dem Wärmeeffekt total begeistert


----------



## Aufpassen (9. Mai 2011)

Schau mal in der Bucht, dort gibt es vllt welche.
Solche Tassen mit anderen Motiven findet man über Google.
Es gibt auch einige Seiten die solche Wärmetassen mit eigenem Muster erstellen.


----------



## cosmicspy3 (9. Mai 2011)

Ah gefunden vielen Dank  ist schon ein cooler Effekt


----------

